# Price to wet sand and buff



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

What price should i pay for a wet sand & buff? car was painted last year and i never got around to wet sanding it.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

400-600


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

depends on how bad the finish is over all and switch got it just about right for a roofless car ..... for a good affordable job.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 29 2008, 05:41 PM~10764726
> *400-600
> *


i know people that dont want to pay that for a full paintjob :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pete 96 (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 29 2008, 03:41 PM~10764726
> *400-600
> *


SPECIALY A CANDY OR A 3 STAGE PEARL


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

So if I was told 1200 but that included pinstripping (body lines, some on the hood and trunk) that would be a fair price.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 29 2008, 04:51 PM~10765473
> *i know people that dont want to pay that for a full paintjob  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 29 2008, 07:51 PM~10765473
> *i know people that dont want to pay that for a full paintjob  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@May 30 2008, 03:14 AM~10765978
> *So if I was told 1200 but that included pinstripping (body lines, some on the hood and trunk) that would be a fair price.
> *




yes it would be a fair price definately people need to start understanding the price of materials and LABOR just keeps going up


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 30 2008, 01:51 AM~10765473
> *i know people that dont want to pay that for a full paintjob  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




yeah i USED to know people like that if someone wants me to wetsand and buff a "rock" a year later they're gonna pay.........

this shit is hard work if it wasn't everyone would be doing it


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 29 2008, 07:51 PM~10765473
> *i know people that dont want to pay that for a full paintjob  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: amen


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 29 2008, 04:51 PM~10765473
> *i know people that dont want to pay that for a full paintjob  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:guns: those people


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT+May 29 2008, 02:41 PM~10764726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 30 2008, 02:27 PM~10771825
> *yes it would be a fair price definately people need to start understanding the price of materials and LABOR just keeps going up
> *



exactly, especially materials  


hell 3M compounds are gonna run around $200, enough to do a whole car right, shyt the pads for the buffer are $35 a piece.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

how long does it take you guys do a full rubout?

i figure if i take my time and do a badass job, from wetsanding from 1000-2000, doing like a 2 or 3 stage buff, plus detailing and cleaning the door jambs and all that shit.

maybe get it all done in a full day, probably a little over a full day though. probably about a 10-13 hour job, depending on the size of the vehicle and how old/fresh the clear is.


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 30 2008, 12:27 PM~10771825
> *yes it would be a fair price definately people need to start understanding the price of materials and LABOR just keeps going up
> *


i hear you on the price of materials are going up.its crazy how much it went up from last year


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

3k just in materials now to do a custom paint job...fuck this, next rider i do is gonna be a straight candie or jet black.


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

my issues is i painted the car for 300 dollars (lol) smartshoppers special


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 30 2008, 11:15 PM~10773026
> *how long does it take you guys do a full rubout?
> 
> i figure if i take my time and do a badass job, from wetsanding from 1000-2000, doing like a 2 or 3 stage buff, plus detailing and cleaning the door jambs and all that shit.
> ...




well you're one of those lucky ones or should i say "fast" ones then.........


it takes me a day just to do the wetsanding........BUT hard to say unless the painter sprayed it pretty flat with little peel and if they didn't get much dirt.........



whenever you cut and buff clear that is over 90 days old.......good luck because it's a bitch........


cutting and buffing is a learning process also way to many people these days think all this shit is easy IT IS NOT



I am going back to school for business management and after I get my associates degree i will open my shop and my prices will be "where they should be"

and if someone comes crying to me about my prices i will send them on their way........."go get the homie hookup somewhere else" cuz those days are dead and buried with me


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pete 96_@May 29 2008, 05:55 PM~10765503
> *SPECIALY A CANDY OR A 3 STAGE PEARL
> *


 :uh: why would it matter wether its a candy or 3 stage pearl vs regular 2 stage??, a cut and buff is a cut and buff, it dont matter whats under the clear, hell it dont matter wether its a SS, its the same thing, sand and polish. the only paintjob i would charge more for would be BLACK  

4-600 would be a great deal IMO


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

its a good idea to have the same shop do the paint and the wetsand/buff, lets say theres a issue and it burns threw,the wetsander is going to say it was the painters fault by putting the paint on thin, then you ask the painter and they are going to say the buffer burned threw, when the same shop does it all there is no blame game


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

i hate sanding and buffing for me is always starts at 300 and up on top of price for paint 1 year old paint would and that big ass car 600


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@May 29 2008, 06:27 AM~10760570
> *What price should i pay for a wet sand & buff? car was painted last year and i never got around to wet sanding it.
> 
> 
> ...


r those MD plates? where u stay around?


----------

